# Какие побочные эффекты у вас бывают от лекарств?



## Марина1981 (24 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте,какие побочные эффекты у вас бывают от лекарств?
Если проблемы с печенью,желудком,то вы проходите их обследования или сами что-то пьете для профилактики?


----------



## La murr (24 Авг 2018)

@Марина1981, я при приёме НПВС пила омепразол, чтобы защитить ЖКТ.
Перед операцией делали ФГДС (не по моей инициативе).


----------



## Марина1981 (24 Авг 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Марина1981, я при приёме НПВС пила омепразол, чтобы защитить ЖКТ.
> Перед операцией делали ФГДС (не по моей инициативе).


Все хорошо?помогает он?


----------



## La murr (24 Авг 2018)

Всё хорошо.
Принимала этот препарат по рекомендации врача.


----------



## Юля Денисова (21 Окт 2018)

редко бывают побочные явления на лекарства


----------

